# Could you confirm?



## Slyder (Sep 12, 2003)

Sanchezi








Compressus








Gouldingi









????


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

seems about right to me,which one is the meanest?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gouldingi? Not that I see.

The first looks sanchezi and the last compressus but the middle one.....im not sure about yet but it looks like a rhombeus.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree w/ GG on the first, but the middle could be compressus. The last one? does it have a black band on the end of it's tail? I can't tell.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

beautiful fish all of them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sanchezi, compressus and probably gouldingi.


----------



## Slyder (Sep 12, 2003)

ok thanks to all!!!


----------

